# FS: DISCOUNTED: Marine Equipment



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Need these out of my garage ASAP.

 Everything 20% OFF.

Amassed all the equipment in hopes to start up a SW setup someday. The wife wants it out of the garage.

RED SEA AQUAZONE PLUS 50 Ozonizer & Redox Controller with 2502cc Air Drier with beads and ORP Probe: $200 NOW $160
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9599.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9604.jpg

175 W XM 10,000K METAL HALIDE Bulb Mogul Base (New in Box) : $65 NOW $40
I will throw in 3 other used bulbs with the purchase. Also have 3 transformers if anyone is interested.
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9603.jpg

LITTLE GIANT 3-MD-SC Inline External pump new still in box: $180 NOW $150
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9585.jpg

RED SEA BERLIN SKIMMER (Triple pass rated for 250g): $100 NOW $40
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9607.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9610.jpg

VANGUARD SUMP brand new still in box with BioBalls: $200 NOW $160
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9586.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9590.jpg
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9592.jpg

Assorted Test Kits: Free with purchase with Sump
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac91/postmanpatpostmanpat/SW equipment/DSCN9606.jpg

More photos of each item can be seen here in my Album:
SW equipment Photos by postmanpatpostmanpat | Photobucket


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is the Milwaukee SMS new?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yike Patrick. Order from the Queen to clean the house. Can't believe you almost got more stuff than I do  Good stuff too.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Rekon, the Milwaukee SMS meter is not new but in good working condition. 

Hey Gordon, what can I say...
You inspired me to try my hand in the Marine Hobby since we last met. However, my Queen DOES NOT share the same enthusiasm. 
All my hunting will hopefully benefit someone here. See anything you might like..:bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> However, my Queen DOES NOT share the same enthusiasm.
> All my hunting will hopefully benefit someone here. See anything you might like..:bigsmile:


Take your Queen to come see my tank with LED. My Queen won;t let me take that down 
And no, do you mind me piggy back on your thread to sell some of mu junk.
If this is summer, we could have a joint BBQ sale.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll supply the hot dogs if you supply the beer.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekend BUMP


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

New Years bump.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I NEED these out of the garage. Blowing the lot for $800.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

OSCAR (TOM) AQUA LIFTER Water SOLD to LO SAI.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Everything discounted 20% off.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck Patrick.Seems like you have some good quality equipment there. Too bad you have to get rid of it.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

PM sent MILWAUKEE SMS 122 pH meter


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Milwaukee SMS SOLD.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Lukasz. Trying my best to clear up space and save up some dollars.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Calcium reactor PENDING P/U this Saturday by DINO.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just updated the remaining items.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily bump TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Another TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------

